# I pad bloqué sur itunes, en cours de mise a jour .



## andarelli (8 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour, en voulant mettre à jour mon Ipad 3 sur itunes, apres le téléchargement, mon ipad est bloqué avec la pomme à l'écran et une barre de progression qui ne se remplit pas. A l'écran d'itunes, cette phrase "en attente de l'ipad"; et il ne se passe rien; je suis passé en mode DFU pour relancer, mais j'ai la même chose. Un coup de main s'il vous plat.
Merci


----------



## andarelli (8 Janvier 2016)

Oups! J'ai été impatient; après de longues minutes la mise àjour a commencé et ça repart. Désolé.


----------

